# Suggestions for South America Only Tank...



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Howdy folks!

I'm in the process of getting my 55 Gal setup with exclusively South American Fish and plants.

Lighting is currently 2 WPG but will be going to 4 WPG once I can find decent priced CF bulbs. Hood is a Jebo 4 x 55 Watt currently running 2 x 55W 10000K bulbs

Fish are all Native S.A. fish. Tetras, L105 Clown Panaque, will be adding Bolivian Rams soon as well as some Hatchet Fish.

What I'm in need of is goor South American Native plants for foreground & mid-ground as well as some type of SA Moss for possible FRY to hide in.


Any and all suggestions are welcome!


Thanks,

-TetraFreak


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

amazon swords, jungle vals for background, whole lot of driftwood, blackwater extract...mmmmm


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

nap83 said:


> amazon swords, jungle vals for background, whole lot of driftwood, blackwater extract...mmmmm


I've got the swords & vals already planned...

What I'm more looking for is those hard to find & Rare S.A. plants!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Just looking at the Plantfinder...should be plenty to choose from . Just choose the region and it will give you a great list, some of which I've seen in the swap area here as well as other sites and aquabid.

You may also want to contact Gomer (Tony) as I think he's doing an SA biotope...

Need any bristlenose plecos?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Just looking at the Plantfinder...should be plenty to choose from . Just choose the region and it will give you a great list, some of which I've seen in the swap area here as well as other sites and aquabid.
> 
> You may also want to contact Gomer (Tony) as I think he's doing an SA biotope...
> 
> Need any bristlenose plecos?


Thanks! Yet another tool! This place is awesome!

as for Bristlenose plecos...
Thanks but no...
I've got 5 L105 Panaque Maccus in there now, 2 male & 3 female. hoping to get them to make little ones eventually!

I know a local seller that has all kinds of cool not so common stuff too!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

If you go with plants that have a darker color green, I think a school go gold tetras would look awesome, especially in a high light tank. 

As far as plants go, are we talking ONLY S.A. plants or will you settle for Central American/Caribean?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Gumby said:


> If you go with plants that have a darker color green, I think a school go gold tetras would look awesome, especially in a high light tank.
> 
> As far as plants go, are we talking ONLY S.A. plants or will you settle for Central American/Caribean?


The Main schools of Tetras are Lemons & Bloodfins. I love Lemons! they color up great and the bloodfins throw a bit of red in there as well. These will be Ditherfish/tankmates to Bolivian Rams & Clown Panaque.

I'm trying to keep the tank 100% South America but may need to improvise a little in regards to mosses and such with an 80* tank temp.

I've got "ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII" in mind for some Red in the tank but looking for other options. Parrots feather seems to be hard to find and Cali has it listed on it's noxious weeds list so getting it here may be an issue.

definately looking fpor some various color variations though.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know if you've seen this before, but a lot of great biotope info:
http://www.mongabay.com/fish/data/ecosystem_index.htm


----------

